

American (Relative) Decline Would Be a Good Thing? - cwan
http://yglesias.thinkprogress.org/2010/10/american-relative-decline-would-be-a-good-thing/

======
te_platt
I have a little brother who made all sorts of bad decisions that left him in a
bad financial situation. A few times I lent him some money. Eventually he
pulled through, started a business and is now making significantly more than I
am. Rationally and personally I think that is awesome. Still, sometimes I get
a bit jealous. I mean he's my LITTLE brother. He's better off, I'm better off
(I even do some work for him now) but worse of relative to him.

I liked how this article is just a little reminder that other countries doing
well does not come at our expense but to our benefit.

